# Algea just doesnt want to leave



## jjjaks (May 13, 2005)

Hey Everyone

As some of you may already know, I have been fighting a massive algae outbreak in my tank. After giving up and starting new, i bought some new plants (crypts, hygro, anubias and some val). However, I come back from class today and notice that the green spot algae is back all over my glass. 

How can I possibly get rid of this especially when it is on my plant leaves? also, I have heard many suggestions that one must remove the leaves but how about when I am dealing with some anubias barteri which grows even slower back than the algae?
I have heard of dripping concentrated phosphoric acid on the leaves with a syringe bu where am I going to get that? 

Does anyone have any ideas????

Thanks


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Don't drip acid on a plant!! That won't stop the algae, but it sure will stop the plant. You need to have a balance of lighting, and fertilizers, enough growing plants to use up any ammonia that shows up, and use it quickly before the algae spores detect it. It doesn't look like you have all of that. Natural tanks don't get fertilzed much, if at all, depending on the soil substrate for plant food, but they still need plants growing or ammonia will build up in the tank enough to trigger algae blooms. The algae on the glass may be green dust algae, not green spot algae. If so, you need to either let it grow and leave it alone for 3 weeks, or carefully wipe it off the glass and change most of the water in the tank, repeating that every few days for a couple of weeks or so. If you also reduce the light on the tank the GDA will not come back as strong. IF it is GDA.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

In your other post re the EI dosing, I suggested that you bring your lighting period down to around 10 hours from your current 13. That should help.


----------



## jjjaks (May 13, 2005)

Thanks alot Leith.


----------

